# Advice please



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I use a Pocker Predators HTS slingshot. With 8" active length TBG bands using 3/8" plastic practice ammo and have a 28" draw length. 
My question is: what adjustments do I need to go to the same size ball bearing or lead ball to keep my same aim point?
Thanks for all the information and help.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Dave,

How wide are your bands and at what distance are you shooting?


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Bands are 1" straight cut. Distance is 30 feet.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm if you were to switch to ball bearings I don't imagine you would have to adjust much of anything. At 30 feet you shouldn't really see the ammo lob with your current setup. I use 3/4" straight cut bands and they throw a 3/8" ball bearing really straight at 33 feet but I have a slightly longer draw length. At about 45 feet I have to make a small adjustment in my aiming height. If you do see it lob maybe adjust your band length incrementally by 1/4" until you get what you want.

I can't speak for lead ammo though.

Hope that helped a little bit. 

Tom


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes that helps. Any insight into the behavior of slingshot projectiles helps. I have read that bands need to be adjusted according to the load, but I don't know what to adjust and how. 
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

To keep it very simple, shorter=faster, up to a point. You are drawing your bands to a stretch factor of less than 4. If you have TheraBand Gold bands, they will work much better with heavier ammo and a stretch factor closer to 5:1. On the other hand, stretching them so little should result in a very long life.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks very much! So if I shorten the bands by one inch I should get better results and not lose too much life span.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With a 28 inch draw, 7 inch bands give a stretch factor of 4, which is still pretty low stress for TBG. Yes, you should have good band life.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

8 Inches active length seems a little long for a 28 inch draw. I would hack an inch off.


----------

